

Ad supported kindle released - hardik
http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Reading-Graphite-Display-Technology/dp/B004HFS6Z0/

======
egb
Only $25 cheaper than a regular kindle? Doesn't seem like much of a discount.

Ad supported usually equals free these days.

~~~
maushu
I agree, it would make more sense to also have discounts on the books.

~~~
riffraff
it seems it does have something like that, at least from what I can understand
from techcrunch

> Amazon says it will be pushing “special offers directly on your Kindle”,
> including things like $10 for a $20 Amazon gift card, and $6 for 6 Audible
> books.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/amazon-announces-ad-
support...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/amazon-announces-ad-supported-
kindle-for-114-thats-25-off/)

EDIT: ah, it was at the end of the amazon page actually :)

------
wcgortel
The natural subsidy model for Kindles (to me) has always been subscribe (to
publication x) for a period certain, get a reduced-price device.

My suspicion is that this is an incremental development which will serve as a
transition to a new pricing structure. As hardware costs decline, one of the
largest variables in the pricing structure for these devices will come to be
estimations of customers' future spends in the store.

Any model that guarantees a spend is likely to find traction, and I expect to
see multiple subsidy models emerging.

------
pppp
How long before we see a completely free Kindle?

~~~
diegob
it would have to display a lot more ads ... like as you're reading ... maybe
video ads w/sound ... and flashing lights while we're at it.

